# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Hollyoaks > Spoilers >  Spoilers: Late Night Special  5th Dec - 8th Dec

## Lennie

*Spoilers - No Going Back (Late Night Special) 11pm on Ch4*

*Airing Monday, 5th December 2005 at 23:00 on Channel 4*
Andy helps Sophie walk a drunk Mel home from the SU Bar, and pops in for a nightcap. 
In the living room Sam is torn between doing the right thing and his attraction to Sophie. 
While working in the SU Bar, Dannii's anxiety grows as she sees drunken girls leaving drinks unattended, and lads looking on. 
An eager Olivia and an unconvinced Jessica roll up to their country retreat, and are surprised to be confronted with kaftans and sandals.

*Airing Tuesday, 6th December 2005 at 23:05 on Channel 4*
Sophie wakes up dazed and confused. Where is Mel, and what happened last night? 
Andy goes round to Sam's to swap notes about the night before, but Sam seems uncomfortable. 
Olivia wakes up, and is shocked to find herself in Rhys's arms. 
And Jessica realises that Gilly Roach is the Grim Reaper, but is he really the man of her dreams?

*Airing Wednesday, 7th December 2005 at 23:05 on Channel 4*
Mel runs into Andy in the village, and makes it clear that she and Sophie both know exactly what he did, and so do the police. 
As Dannii walks away, Russ tries to call Andy to sort out some unfinished business. 
Andy picks Nicole up from school and takes her out for a spin on his bike. 
And Olivia is shocked to hear Jessica is thinking of splitting up with Mark.

*Airing Thursday, 8th December 2005 at 23:05 on Channel 4*
Sam does his best to avoid Andy, but Andy corners him over the next "This Way Up" tagging. 
Convinced there is no way Andy could have survived the fall the brothers leave, but has Andy really gone for good? 
When Louise cannot get in touch with Dannii, she turns to Mel and Sophie for help. 
Gilly is over the moon when he finally gets his girl, but with Mark still on the scene what does the future hold for Jessica and Gilly?

----------


## di marco

thanks for posting, sounds good!  :Smile:

----------


## Angeltigger

Thanks for posting Lennie, So Andy does drug Mel  :Angry:   i wonder when Andy pick nicole up if he is going to rape her too   :Searchme: .

----------


## kirsty_g

sounds good

----------


## Pixie

sounds good - hope danni's ok

----------


## Chris_2k11

Another late night special! Great stuff!   :Cheer:

----------


## Debs

sounds like this is going to be brilliant thanks for posting!

----------


## emma_strange

i love late night ones. I'm kinda glad about Gilly getting the girl too.

----------


## di marco

im confused, do mel and sophie come back from hols before justin? cos theyre in it this week but in the spoilers for the next week it says justin comes back on the 15th?

----------


## xsoftladybugx

Sounds really good!! Andys just evil.....  :Angry:

----------


## leanne27

i know im confused too,has justin and his mum only gone away this week, and then when do mel and sophie go away?

----------


## Lennie

After the rape, probably a week later

----------


## di marco

mel and sophie are away now too arent they?

----------


## Lennie

Dont know - since Mel has got exams as Mel had one when J was on trial. Look like we will have to see when the episodes are aired

----------


## Amz84

OMG!! I just seen the trailer for it, it looks really good. At last the truth is gonna come out!! 

Can't believe he is gonna do it to Mel and Sophie though!

----------


## Abbie

wow i cant wait we had this drugs awarness thing at school today and even though i am already a big holyyoaks fan told us to watch it cos of the thing with danni and now i cant wait for this cos its all about that kinda thing

----------


## di marco

> OMG!! I just seen the trailer for it, it looks really good. At last the truth is gonna come out!! 
> 
> Can't believe he is gonna do it to Mel and Sophie though!


yeh i saw the trailer today too, looks good  :Smile:  doesnt andy rape mel and sams going to rape sophie but he dont go through with it?

----------


## leanne27

yeah andy and mel go off somewhere as sam has liked sophie for a while however sam cant go through with it and so mel's the only one who's raped.

----------


## Abbie

> yeah andy and mel go off somewhere as sam has liked sophie for a while however sam cant go through with it and so mel's the only one who's raped.


oh dear do think this is going to have areally bad effect on mel and her drinking may get worse or she mya worry about STI's agian

----------


## Katy

yeh more late night specials the trailor looks really good. 

I hope they find Dannii, and Mel and Sophie are ok. Andy is so horrible.

----------


## di marco

> yeh more late night specials the trailor looks really good. 
> 
> I hope they find Dannii, and Mel and Sophie are ok. Andy is so horrible.


yeh i know, andy is plain horrid! i even feel sorry for louise and thats saying something!

----------


## Mc_Julie_B_2006

i hope sam dont do it i like him, but if he does he should go to jail. why do they both do it thier both good looking its not like they couldnt get a lass?

----------


## Becksfanz

Someone say Sam dont rape Soph but other says she does get raped, im confused! Cant wait for these late  night specials! I love late night specials!

----------


## di marco

> Someone say Sam dont rape Soph but other says she does get raped, im confused! Cant wait for these late  night specials! I love late night specials!


i dont think he rapes her, i dont know if he drugs her or not making her think shes been raped

----------


## Amz84

So looking forward to tonights episode, I'll just have to remember its on!

----------


## Chris_2k11

> So looking forward to tonights episode, I'll just have to remember its on!


I know I can't wait. The trailer looks so good!

----------


## Amz84

Yeah it does Poor Danni!!!!! i mean surely russ could she how upset she is about it!! i mean how long has he known andy for and he chooses to believe him over danni!

----------


## Chris_2k11

> Yeah it does Poor Danni!!!!! i mean surely russ could she how upset she is about it!! i mean how long has he known andy for and he chooses to believe him over danni!


I know! Wake up Russ!  :Sad:

----------


## di marco

the trailer looks great!  :Smile:

----------


## di marco

> Yeah it does Poor Danni!!!!! i mean surely russ could she how upset she is about it!! i mean how long has he known andy for and he chooses to believe him over danni!


yeh i know, i couldnt believe it when russ believed andy, you could so see he was lying, him going on about shes pretending he spiked her drink, i could see through him a mile off!  :Angry:

----------


## Lennie

Good episode, looking forward to tomorrow's episode and good acting from Danni, Mel, Sophie and Andy - Warren Brown who plays him, is brilliant as cunning and control freak Andy.

I dont like the way he just hit Mel, it was like he just lashed out for no reason - its obvious Andy treats women like objects

----------


## Amz84

Yeah it was a fantastic episode, i cant wait for tomorrows episode, I still cant believe how stupid russ is!!!!

----------


## Debs

tonights epsisode was great, looking forward to tomorrows. really hating andy was before but now i cant wait for something nasty to happen to him. poor mel and sophie. come on sam come to your senses please dont hurt her! 

felt very very sorry for poor danni tonight, russ not beilieving her was awful just as ii thought he did he told her he didnt!!

----------


## Chris_2k11

Very good episode tonight!   :Cheer:  Couldn't believe the way Andy just slapped Mel! He treat her like some sort of doll! Can't wait till he gets his comeuppance! Looking forward to tomorrow night's episode, although I found the scenes with Jessica, Gilly, Rhys, etc, totally pointless tonight!   :Thumbsdown:

----------


## Debs

> Very good episode tonight!  Couldn't believe the way Andy just slapped Mel! He treat her like some sort of doll! Can't wait till he gets his comeuppance! Looking forward to tomorrow night's episode, although I found the scenes with Jessica, Gilly, Rhys, etc, totally pointless tonight!


 
the auras!! oh god they were pointless!

----------


## Lennie

Hollyoaks are brilliant at doing serious issues, i praise them.

Warren has to win Best Villian in next years British Soap Awards for his role as Andy - he's too evil, cunning and a control freak.

----------


## Lennie

> the auras!! oh god they were pointless!


Hollyoaks always combine drama/comedy together - so it was kinda expected

----------


## Lennie

Got to mention Louise, she is being so brave, strong and determined about this, urging and being there Danni, hopefully we will get to see and know about Louise's past.

----------


## Debs

> Hollyoaks are brilliant at doing serious issues, i praise them.
> 
> Warren has to win Best Villian in next years British Soap Awards for his role as Andy - he's too evil, cunning and a control freak.


but sadly he probably wont, he is great at palying andy though.

----------


## Debs

> Got to mention Louise, she is being so brave, strong and determined about this, urging and being there Danni, hopefully we will get to see and know about Louise's past.


 
i hated louise at first but am loving her now, i hope we get to see more about her as well.

----------


## Amz84

due to the fact that hollyoaks doesnt get the rewards it deserves!!

----------


## Debs

> due to the fact that hollyoaks doesnt get the rewards it deserves!!


 
it has deserved a load of awards over the years but everyone votes for ee or corrie! next year it has to be hollyoaks turn

----------


## Amz84

fingers crossed!!!!

----------


## Lennie

i hope so - but at the soap awards some of the awards are judged by the panel so hopefully they will see that hollyoaks deserve it

----------


## Amz84

cause they are the first soap to tackle date rape this way.

----------


## Lennie

> cause they are the first soap to tackle date rape this way.


Also some of the storylines Hollyoaks do - no other soaps would dare do such as the male rape storyline

----------


## chimwemwe

> i hated louise at first but am loving her now, i hope we get to see more about her as well.


i agree. she was an uber bitch to begi wiht, esp meddling with ben and lisa

----------


## Abbie

> i agree. she was an uber bitch to begi wiht, esp meddling with ben and lisa


i know i mean i never ever thought i was going to say this but i actaullt like louise and i liked the late night eppy last night but i feel sooo sooo sorry for danni?

----------


## Lennie

Fantastic acting by the twins tonight.
Loved the bit where Sophie says to Mel about when they were young and scared, and she wasnt there, she would close her eyes and imagine she was there with her   :Sad:  


Sam is so stupid - got to hand it to Andy he certainly knows how to talk Sam around, very cunningly.

----------


## Abbie

[QUOTE=Lennie]Fantastic acting by the twins tonight.
QUOTE]
I know i loved them i mean the way sophie is hanfling the whole thing is quite amazing but cos its different to mels i think it works better cos it raises the awarness for cleverly and it gets our attention

----------


## Amz84

OMG!! he cant do it to nicole! at least she didnt take the drink off him.

did u here him say u'll keep!  :Angry:

----------


## Chris_2k11

> OMG!! he cant do it to nicole! at least she didnt take the drink off him.
> 
> did u here him say u'll keep!


I know!   :Angry:

----------


## Amz84

OMG!! Wot an ending!! can't wait for tomorrows episode!

----------


## Debs

oh i thought tonigths was the last!! gd gd cannot wait till tomorrow night now!  andy is soo vile. gla russ came to his senses just a little too late. i really thought that nicole was going to be his next victim for a minute thank god she refused that drink.

----------


## Lennie

Another fantastic episode - love the twins, great  acting by them and Louise and Danni.

Loved Mel confronting Andy and also the ending where all the girls are talking then Danni running up to Andy and hitting him.

----------


## Amz84

yeah i know if she hadnt of refused that drink i think she would of been next.

just a tiny little bit too late of russ, wait till he finds out that nicole is gonna be his next victim unless the police catch up with him.

----------


## Amz84

still cant believe how stupid sam has been over it all!

----------


## Debs

> yeah i know if she hadnt of refused that drink i think she would of been next.
> 
> just a tiny little bit too late of russ, wait till he finds out that nicole is gonna be his next victim unless the police catch up with him.


i think nicole was a bit creeped out by him so maybe she will make sure she is not left alone with him for too long!

----------


## Amz84

yeah i thought that too that she didnt seem to trust him what so ever.

----------


## Debs

> still cant believe how stupid sam has been over it all!


 
i cant beleive it either, i thought he wouldnt have been so stupid to be sucked into andys world in the first place. do you think he will confess to taking part in it eventually???

----------


## Debs

> yeah i thought that too that she didnt seem to trust him what so ever.


 
she is so stupid that i really thought she would trust him but she surprised me!

----------


## Chris_2k11

Nicole seemed very wary of Andy...

----------


## Debs

> Another fantastic episode - love the twins, great acting by them and Louise and Danni.
> 
> Loved Mel confronting Andy and also the ending where all the girls are talking then Danni running up to Andy and hitting him.


this storyline has made me really change my opinion on all these characters. i hated louise but now have completely changed my mind and the twins have acted this brilliantly.

----------


## Debs

> Nicole seemed very wary of Andy...


it was as soon as he started to get closer too her that she loked wary.

----------


## Chris_2k11

Mel, Dannii, & Louise are now 3 of my favourites in the show   :Cheer:   Alongside with Mandy of course!

----------


## Debs

> Mel, Dannii, & Louise are now 3 of my favourites in the show  Alongside with Mandy of course!


 
i must admit louise is definatley one of my faves now! god a few months ago whowould have  thought we would be saying this about louise hey chris!!!

----------


## Amz84

OMG!! Way off topic but jus watchin orange playlist on itv1, its with louis even though i dont like him he has said he would love to get BOYZONE back together, and he it said if the take that thing works why not, he said the 4 of them then he said the 5 and that he is talking to 4 of them OMG!!!!

Anyway back to the topic: i think andy will drop sam in it, and nicole will say something to russ when she finds out bout who andy really is or russ will she the photos on andy's phone.

cause all the police need is his phone or whatever it is with all the photos on it!!

----------


## Chris_2k11

> i must admit louise is definatley one of my faves now! god a few months ago whowould have  thought we would be saying this about louise hey chris!!!


lol I know!! Look at how much we hated her back in June!! http://www.soapboards.co.uk/forums/s...9&page=1&pp=10  I think she's great now!   :Thumbsup:

----------


## Amz84

me too i really like louise now, i hope they keep her like this!!

----------


## Debs

> OMG!! Way off topic but jus watchin orange playlist on itv1, its with louis even though i dont like him he has said he would love to get BOYZONE back together, and he it said if the take that thing works why not, he said the 4 of them then he said the 5 and that he is talking to 4 of them OMG!!!!
> 
> Anyway back to the topic: i think andy will drop sam in it, and nicole will say something to russ when she finds out bout who andy really is or russ will she the photos on andy's phone.
> 
> cause all the police need is his phone or whatever it is with all the photos on it!!


 
oh god know not a boyzone reunion!!!  :Thumbsdown:  

yeah andy is just a vile pig tht he wont keep that little bit of info quiet.  that phone has to be found at some pointv i would have thought

----------


## Debs

> lol I know!! Look at how much we hated her back in June!! http://www.soapboards.co.uk/forums/s...9&page=1&pp=10 I think she's great now!


 

glad to see i said nothing in that thread!!!! 

i hated her couldnt wait to see her gone was hoping she got sacked coz she couldnt act LOL now she is brilliant god im fickle! :Rotfl:

----------


## Debs

> me too i really like louise now, i hope they keep her like this!!


 

i hope so please dont let them make her the bossy cow again!

----------


## Amz84

> oh god know not a boyzone reunion!!!  
> 
> yes i really want them to get back together if take that can plus boyzone sold more records than take that, Boyzone were fantastic!   
> 
> yeah andy is just a vile pig tht he wont keep that little bit of info quiet.  that phone has to be found at some pointv i would have thought



Yeah he was so smug, he just wont be able to keep stum!!

----------


## di marco

> glad to see i said nothing in that thread!!!! 
> 
> i hated her couldnt wait to see her gone was hoping she got sacked coz she couldnt act LOL now she is brilliant god im fickle!


i said some horrible things about her in that thread lol!

----------


## angelblue

I thought these espisode have been fab i feel so sorry for everyone involved   :Sad:  accept andy  :Angry:  

I like sam but whats has happened to him why has he turned so bad but i dont think we have seen the last of andy i think he is going to get revenage big style on sam i thought he might use nicole to get back at sam but i dont think she will go near him an again i think she realised something wasnt right 

oh russ if only you believed her when she told you i hope they can work it out but i doubt it 

I thought andy might kidnap nicole and do something to her but i think it might be someone else now who else could it be though   :Ponder:

----------


## Katy

sam will literally kill andy if he does it to his little sister. Dannii was so right to say what she did, i hope she gets back with Russ though. I felt so sorry for the three girls at the end.

----------


## angelblue

> sam will literally kill andy if he does it to his little sister. Dannii was so right to say what she did, i hope she gets back with Russ though. I felt so sorry for the three girls at the end.


Andy might go after jewels to get back at sam or as you say nicole

----------


## Lennie

Andy's very cunning - he wasnt going to rape Nic as she too close to Sam as she's his sister, but what he did was only take a photo with her (thats all he wanted) to use it to scare Russ or/and Sam

----------


## di marco

> Andy might go after jewels to get back at sam or as you say nicole


nooooooooooo i hope jules dont come back!

----------


## angelblue

> nooooooooooo i hope jules dont come back!


Sorry dm only a idea    :Ninja:

----------


## Katy

thats what i was thinking, i hated that storyline when she came back last time. 

I cant wait for tonights episode.

----------


## di marco

> thats what i was thinking, i hated that storyline when she came back last time. 
> 
> I cant wait for tonights episode.


shes the most awful actor ive ever seen in my whole life! and im not exaggerating!

----------


## angelblue

> thats what i was thinking, i hated that storyline when she came back last time. 
> 
> I cant wait for tonights episode.


Okay i will shut up now   :Ninja:

----------


## Katy

lol. Do you reckon that the twins will tell liz. I wopnder how they will link it in with the channel 4 showing, as the have not really mentioned it.

----------


## di marco

> lol. Do you reckon that the twins will tell liz. I wopnder how they will link it in with the channel 4 showing, as the have not really mentioned it.


hmmmm i dont know if theyll tell liz or not, they might want to try and sort it out themselves, and they might not want to worry her again, after what shes been through with justin

----------


## Katy

yeh probably thats what i thought but it could get out as people will be talking i guess ill have to wait and see.

----------


## Lennie

I think Liz will know as Mel and Sophie return to Greece next week to get away from the memories and what with J coming back on 15th Dec and spending Xmas on his own - the family are bound to know

----------


## Amz84

only 40 min to the last episode, i have to say these late night one's have been some of the best, apart from luke's rape and toby's serial killer late night episodes.

----------


## Lennie

Great episode - loved the acting especially Danni, Mel and Andy  :Smile: 

Loved the bit where Andy rised from the water

----------


## Chris_2k11

> Loved the bit where Andy rised from the water


It reminded me of that other late night special when Steph did the same! lol!

And yeah I agree, fantastic episode!   :Clap:   Loved the twist at the end with Andy!   :Cheer:  So glad Dannii didn't jump!   :Smile:

----------


## luvyaorla

i missed the late night episodes can someone please tell me what went on thanks

----------


## leanne27

i would but i only saw wednesday and thursday myself, can anyone please tell me what happens to andy now, i mean we all saw resurface from the river but is that the end of him then or does he come back at all?

----------


## Lennie

He's lurking around the village - i think (watch the ch4 episode tonight)

----------


## Amz84

yeah i also think it was him!! russ should of had a proper look around andys flat!!

----------


## leanne27

maybe it will be all quiet for a long gime and then in a special ep or somthig he might return... i hope the actor who plays him wins and award like the best villan or something. he deserves it he really plays his part well.

----------


## doginthepond

yesh he did play the part well.

By the way, I am new so hiya!

----------


## Debs

> yesh he did play the part well.
> 
> By the way, I am new so hiya!


 
andy is fab in a way i really hope he does come back!!!

welcome to the boards its really friendly herw and very addictive!!

theres a intro section to introduce yourself to everyone  :Smile:  

hope to see you around

----------


## di marco

> Originally Posted by doginthepond
> 
> yesh he did play the part well.
> 
> By the way, I am new so hiya!
> 
> 
> andy is fab in a way i really hope he does come back!!!
> 
> ...


yeh andy is good, hes one of them people who you like to hate! and welcome to the boards doginthepond  :Smile:

----------


## Chris_2k11

doginthepond!  :Big Grin:   I like that name!   :Big Grin:  Oh and welcome!   :Cheer:

----------


## doginthepond

Thank you all very much for the warm welcome

Looking forward to chatting with you.

Ange

----------


## leanne27

kewl name  :Big Grin:  lol

----------


## doginthepond

Thank you very much!

----------

